# Sunterra question



## fnewman (Jun 8, 2007)

We have a good friend (former neighbor) who owns a 4BR week at Powhatan Plantation. As she is now single, joining club Sunterra is not a very attractive option, yet she has a hard time trading her unit (as a weeks trade) for places she woud like to go. 

I would love to be able to buy her unit, add it to my Club membership, then let her use the equivalent SunOptions every year just for the maintenace fees. Does anyone see any way to do that without paying a large additional fee to the club?


----------



## Spence (Jun 8, 2007)

If you find a way, we'd all like to know about it!


----------



## fnewman (Jun 9, 2007)

I was pretty sure I knew the answer, but was hoping for a miricle, I suppose


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 11, 2007)

She is your sister right? (wink)

Maybe she could take the ex off and add you to her deed. (Can people be added to the deed?) So, she hasn't really sold it and she would keep the club membership. then in a few years you take her off the deed and you maybe able to keep the club membership.


----------



## fnewman (Jun 12, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> She is your sister right? (wink)
> 
> Maybe she could take the ex off and add you to her deed. (Can people be added to the deed?) So, she hasn't really sold it and she would keep the club membership. then in a few years you take her off the deed and you maybe able to keep the club membership.



No not a 'sister' - actually my wife's best friend from a former town in which we lived. 

Unfortunately, she does not have a Club membership, only a 4BR week that she can trade through RCI, either because she doesn't know how, or doesn't have the time to learn the tricks of doing it successfully on a regular basis.


----------



## baj (Jun 14, 2007)

*tricks and know how*

fnewman, I have owned a l/o for two years now. I deposited both of last years and I am renting out both this year. I am now trying to use my deposited weeks. Can you teach me the "tricks of doing it successfully on a regular basis" or direct me to a place that can teach me?

Thanks,

Barton


----------



## fnewman (Jun 15, 2007)

baj said:


> fnewman, I have owned a l/o for two years now. I deposited both of last years and I am renting out both this year. I am now trying to use my deposited weeks. Can you teach me the "tricks of doing it successfully on a regular basis" or direct me to a place that can teach me?
> Barton


Actually, you have to one of the right places when you found and joined TUG. Sunterra is pretty much like other T/S systems in that you can only achieve the maximum benefit by reading 'volumes' about how it works and how other people have used the policies, procedures, etc. to their advantage.  There are many Sunterra threads on this site worth reading, including the links provided.  Just do a search and dig in (including those in the archives).

There is no 'magic bullet', but it should begin to make sense.


----------

